# 5m42 -0c70 Kinetic



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I recently bought a battered 5M42 -0C70 Kinetic from t'bay; I had to replace the capacitor, as expected, and the watch keeps excellent time since then, (24 hours), but the Hardlex crystal needs replacing, too.

I know that they are glued in with Seiko's UV adhesive, which I have, but could anybody suggest a source for the crystal, (seems to be about 28.5mm.

), and advise me as to how to remove the movement?

Specifically, I can't see how to release the winding shaft: if I can do that it should be easy!

I've wanted a Kinetic for some time, and this would be an affordable way to get a daily wear watch.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Anybody?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

chris l said:


> Anybody?


pm on its way dude


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

And now...










My new beater; I have long wanted a Kinetic, but d*mn, I'm mean... so this salvage job appealed.

As I had hoped, with the stem removed, the movement came off in me 'and, guv....

I smashed the glass out with an 'ammer, in the best tradition of fine Bristolian horology, and matted the case a little with wire wool.

Not having the new hardlex crystal yet, I've fitted an acrylic 290 low dome, which was in one of my bitsa boxes, and which will do for now, and enables me to wear the watch, and to see the dial.

I really do like this watch; it's not easily visible, but the dial is a deep deep blue, and textured, and I love the combination of a LOUD whirring auto, with quartz style accuracy: little bit of honest wabi, with which I can happily live.

Another rescue job nearly completed.

May I just thank those whose advice enabled me to get this far... cheers, guys.

Now to get the bracelet clean.... yech.


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

chris l said:


> And now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work! And quick too....

Looks good on the blue leather and like the wire wool finish, very stealth! h34r:

When i finally find my own "cheap" (read: knackered) kinetic ill know whos door to come knocking on!


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

chris l said:


> And now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job and quickly done Chris. Does the acrylic fit well, and if so why would you want to replace it with a Hardlex or mineral glass?

I had my 5M42 re-capacitored by a good guy on eBay who saw that the crystal was chipped slightly; he offered to do it for Â£8 I think. When I mentioned that it was sapphire he said it could mean special order and costly so refitted the sapphire, and chipped it again in the process. 

All of which makes me think that an acrylic which fits sounds very attractive.

Best regards

Graham


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)




----------

